# Ultimate Air Games '11 - Imlay City



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats on the 3rd place and good luck tomorrow. This stuff looks like so much fun. I would love to go just to watch.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds fun! Wow, almost 18', that's amazing. I posted about Dooleys first Dock Dog experience Thursday. He kept hesitating at the edge of the dock before jumping and was only getting about 8'. How did you get Enzo to go so far?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He only jumped around 8-9' his first time! It was just a matter of him getting more comfortable. A lot of people say that your dog has to really want the toy. Enzo could care less about the toy. He wants the water. lol The advice we were given was just to start him only about halfway down the dock at first so that it doesn't look so intimidating. We start him only halfway on his first practice jumps of the day. I've learned from watching others that if your dog is really toy motivated, sometimes trying to teach them to catch it in the air can help because they get more height that way. This was a big long ramble and probably didn't help at all. lol


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

It helped a lot. Thanks. I don't know if we'll make it back to the fair to try again, but I will definitely look for another chance when it is nearby. Did you see Dooley's photo? I posted it in the Flying Doo Doo thread.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay! great job!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I did! He looked great. I can't wait to see the photos that the photographers took of Enzo's jumps today. I was really happy because usually his first few jumps of an event, he jumps 12-14'. The second day, he jumps further. I was a little worried that he'd do that today and wouldn't qualify for the finals tomorrow but he definitely didn't disappoint me. Something to consider...I don't know if Ultimate Air Dogs ever makes it your way, but they let you have 2 people on the dock, whereas Dock Dogs only lets you have one. This works out great because I hold Enzo back and psych him up while my husband stands at the end of the dock and throws the toy as Enzo gets near him. It's funny because even if we're nowhere near a pool, I can say "Enzo, does daddy have your toy? You want your toy? Get it, get it, get it!", and he'll go totally nuts. lol


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Also, we found this little stand in the vendor area that had plastic coated collars for only $3.50. Totally great because they're waterproof. I worry about him sitting with a wet collar on his neck at events because of the whole hot spot thing. Ann (Max's Mom) has them for her girls and we've been wanting them, but couldn't find them at any local pet stores. I thought for sure we'd have to order them online and they'd cost an arm and a leg. Enzo got one in his signature red color and one in camo (since hubby decided today that he wants to take up duck hunting...not sure where that came from! haha).


----------

